# Citizen Eco Drive Military Titanium



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Saw the titanium watch below on the 'bay recently and I like the appearance. The watch was head only and not working, but it made Â£127. h34r:

What if anything is special about this version, and are they readily available? There is a fairly similar model available in steel in the High St. for Â£99 rrp, but it hasn't quite got the balance right IMHO.










The Promaster Solar Tough below closed about the same time and didn't get a bid at Â£200 start price (it apparently has now sold on a BiN)

I know it has a protective coating to the titanium and the presumably the range has a following, but I prefer the looks of the top one.










Anyone got experience of either type and any advice?

Best regards

Graham


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

save your money and get the SS one graham....IMO the ti version is just to light, and ti bracelets (again imo) are a little on the tinny side....

another option would be to get the SS version, then spend another Â£30 getting the case and bracelet bead blasted


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Why do you want specifically want that model? I like a lot of promasters but I don't like the 6 & 9 markers on that, the 3 is part eaten and the 12 is disproportionately large for the face, not keen on the shrouded crown either. 

Mine below, is my ideal watch (bad pic), it's 40mm/20mm super legible, great lume and with the very tough Miyota movement, I wear it to death. I sold one to the long lamented (by me) Andy and it took me over 2 years to find another, one minute there were loads of them being sold/traded and then......... they just vanished, overnight. I have Mac to thank for finding this one in the USA for me. I went through a few Promaster models trying to get over this one but, there was always something not quite right about them, the markers, crown or font, this is perfect for me. Citizen auto promasters are such excellent value that I can't see the point of Eco.

Was this helpful?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Why do you want specifically want that model? I like a lot of promasters but I don't like the 6 & 9 markers on that, the 3 is part eaten and the 12 is disproportionately large for the face, not keen on the shrouded crown either.
> 
> Mine below, is my ideal watch (bad pic), it's 40mm/20mm super legible, great lume and with the very tough Miyota movement, I wear it to death. I sold one to the long lamented (by me) Andy and it took me over 2 years to find another, one minute there were loads of them being sold/traded and then......... they just vanished, overnight. I have Mac to thank for finding this one in the USA for me. I went through a few Promaster models trying to get over this one but, there was always something not quite right about them, the markers, crown or font, this is perfect for me. Citizen auto promasters are such excellent value that I can't see the point of Eco.
> 
> Was this helpful?


Thanks for the info, Mark.

Not too bothered about the Eco-Drive bit. I have three Seiko Kinetics and I keep fretting about keeping up the power reserve on them, so tend to wear them disproportionately often. h34r:

My wife has a Tissot Titanium Diver bought from a forum member and she thinks it's great being so light, so I thought I might try a titanium watch (though Mr Teatime's advice above about bead blasting a s/steel version appeals in the Viz manner - 'Why bother with expensive binoculars - simply stand nearer the object you're looking at'. :lol .

As regards the dial, I like the oversize font and markers of the top version, and the crown guard - I know the second markers aren't as logical as on yours, but I would keep wanting to push the numbers out to the edge. Am I right in thinking that the dial on yours is the same as the Promaster Tough in my second picture?

Best regards

Graham


----------



## Peddler (Jul 13, 2006)

I have had both models - the stainless steel version and the titanium Promaster (although not at the same time) and can vouch for both. Given the choice between the two though I would pick the titanium Promaster anytime.

The Duratect titanium is excellent and in addition to providing a wonderfully high degree of scratchproofing, it also changes the feel of the titanium considerably. Its still light but it doesn't have the plasticy feel that other titanium watches.

These watches have not been sold new for several years. I really would have to think long and hard before selling mine.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Lovely watch......mine was a loaner that I didn't have to give back when my SMP went "pop", it sits in the bathroom window except when I need a beater I can literally BEAT......great watch......mine is obviously the GMT version, I think these watches have a timeless style, thier own kind of classic.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had both the Ti perpetual calendar & the ss GMT (like Boxbrownie's) versions of these.

Of the two I preferred the SS one. Mainly because it was stainless steel but also because it had the longest threads of any screw down crown I've ever used - this, combined with the one piece case, gave the whole watch a real feeling of toughness/security. I kept it quite a long time but eventually sold it (as you do !), regretted it (as you do !!) so wasted more money I didn't have & bought the Ti version. I found this on eBay for a good price but ended up selling it pretty quickly becase I found the Ti too light. I'm also pretty sure that the perpetual calendar was set wrongly too which was a pain to put right. I can't remember if it had the one piece case or not.

Given the choice it'd be stainless steel again for me


----------



## sysbox27 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the look of these very much.

I personally would prefer the promaster ti tough.

So anybody know where I can buy from?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the contributions, guys. I went looking on the 'bay straightaway back in November - nothing! Then this came up (below) and I jumped in and got it as a BiN. I thought I might be able to do something about the badly gashed crystal but no success as it is glass not acrylic. Also the day/date wasn't working and it had a somewhat battered appearance. Began to wish I hadn't listened to you gurus. h34r:










On Mr Teatime's advice I sent it to Twikkersdude who came back immediately and told me that it would be cheaper to replace the movement than do a service, and that a crystal was available to special order. This last item alternated between available and not, but finally arrived with Michael last weekend. He polished the badly scratched caseback, swopped the movement, ultrasonically cleaned the rest, replaced the crystal and gasket and I got it back on Thursday. I thought about putting it on a Lumpy, but settled for the time being on this tan Di Modell, which I think gives it a timeless look.

Now understand what MarkF has been on about. A definite keeper, thanks Michael.










Would still like one of these as well, though. 










Best regards,

Graham


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks new (and so it should) and I wish mine was as good. I've been looking for another for ages but not one has come up. I think the money you have spent, considering you have a new movement, is ok, you might well own the best example.

PS The tan strap looks awful


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks amazing! I would love to have one. Leather seems to go with it nicely, even thou I think mine would be on nato. One neat looking citizen.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> PS The tan strap looks awful










Phillistine.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I have had this for a few days, took a lot of tracking down and someone came through from a WTB.

These have been discontinued for a while it is a PMT56-2731 or BL1164, also known as the promaster tough series.

It is ti with Duratect coating, perpetual calendar, one piece case, sapphire (AR coated) crystal, 200m WR, Eco drive with six months power reserve.

Normally after a long hunt it can be letdown once in the hand, but not this, a great piece and well worth the effort in finding it.



















Cheers

Derek


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

LuvWatch said:


> I have had this for a few days, took a lot of tracking down and someone came through from a WTB.
> 
> These have been discontinued for a while it is a PMT56-2731 or BL1164, also known as the promaster tough series.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing one or two on eBay a couple of years ago and at the time thought they must be available new, if you knew where to look....................

Congratulations on the find, Derek, a lovely 'logical' piece .

If you ever think about parting with it...... Only problem is I start my Old Age Pension soon so I couldn't offer much :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

LuvWatch said:


> I have had this for a few days, took a lot of tracking down and someone came through from a WTB.
> 
> These have been discontinued for a while it is a PMT56-2731 or BL1164, also known as the promaster tough series.
> 
> ...


That's one lovely piece! I'd love that! Next question is where to find one 

When did Citizen start using those tubes for their watches. I got my Eco-Drive pictured here:










With out one. I would love to "upgrade" it into more military styled one. Even thou this ain't at all bad!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

grey said:


> LuvWatch said:
> 
> 
> > I have had this for a few days, took a lot of tracking down and someone came through from a WTB.
> ...


I think Griff once offered me one of these (or very, very similar) I turned it down because I didn't like the "edged" numerals. But now I do :huh:


----------

